# The American Classic



## Finney (Sep 22, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> What is everyone's favorite way to fix up and serve the good old American classic "The Hot Dog"? What is your favorite brand of dog and why? We ain't talkin Polish or smoked sausages here, we be talkin about the dog. My favorite is Hebrew National grilled over an open fire or coals. The flavor is not overpowering and they have a good balanced flavor. I also like Vieanna natural caseing when I can find them. Serve em up on a bun with mustard, *ketchup*, chili, and onions. Fritos on the side.


That's just wrong.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> HFD26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope....Ketchup on a dog is the way to go


----------



## Finney (Sep 22, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different is good.  Ketchup on a hot dog is still wrong.

BTW: my fav is sweet potato mustard and blue cheese slaw.  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> HFD26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 22, 2006)

No ketchup on my dogs.  Ever.

Mustard onions chili and slaw.  It's the Carolina Dog.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 22, 2006)

I am fully disgusted by slaw on a dog....but I eat pulled pork in a burrito...so I call it even.

Grey Poo Poo and onions for me. Or a chili dog from http://www.wienerschnitzel.com/


----------



## DaleP (Sep 22, 2006)

Chili dogs or mustard, onions, and relish. No catsup or ketchup.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 22, 2006)

sometimes I just eat slaw dogs.  Slaw is good on peach cobbler too.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ketchup only. no mustard, no relish, no onions, no potato mustard or whatever the heck finney uses, just good 'ol ketchup.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> No ketchup on my dogs.  Ever.
> 
> *Mustard onions chili and slaw.  It's the Carolina Dog*.



Amen brother!  Only other way I like them is with sauerkraut and spicy mustard!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 22, 2006)

White and red hots made by Wardynski Meats ( a Buffalo thing ) you can see what I like on dogs. Some sauerkraut and a good mustard too.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3296e6pb]No ketchup on my dogs.  Ever.
> 
> *Mustard onions chili and slaw.  It's the Carolina Dog*.



Amen brother!  Only other way I like them is with sauerkraut and spicy mustard![/quote:3296e6pb]
Now where I am from...slaw and sauerkratut or two different things....one of you guys care to inlighten me


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 22, 2006)

Far as I know the hot dog was invented in Frankfort Germany. What's a American hot dog? Oscar?  
Hot dogs & frankfurters
The history of the American hot dog, as we know it today, traces its roots to Austrian/German immigrants who settled in our country in the 19th century. These people introduced their traditional weinerwurst, along with several other "Old World" sausages. Hot dogs (aka frankfurters) descended from these. Manufacturing methods/ingredients/packaging technology have changed due to food science advancements. Condiments/accompaniments, as always, are a matter of local taste and time. These range from traditional (sauerkraut) to the "works" (mustard, ketchup, pickle relish). Chicago-style is different from New York style. 

ABOUT WEINERWURST
Weinerwurst (Vienna sausage)is said to have orginated in Austria. Hence, the name. This product is related to frankfurters (hot dogs). It is a member of the German Bruhwurst family: 

"Bruhwurst: This term means a parboiled sausage, made from finely chopped raw meat, not intended for keeping, usually scalded by the manufacturer, sometimes smoked, to be heated before serving, always sliceable, often red in color."
---Oxford Companion to Food, Alan Davidson [Oxford University Press:Oxford] 1999 (p. 701) 

About hot dogs/National Hot Dog and Sausage Council
Recommneded reading: "Hot dogs," Oxford Encyclopedia of Food and Drink in America/Andrew F. Smith editor [Oxford University Press:New York] 2004, Volume 1 (p. 687-689) 

FRANK TWITCHELL, HOT DOG KING
"What happened was that Chicago was a city of parks and, although I didn't know it then, Chicago's 5,000 acres of parks were to play a major role in my life. In those days, before World War I, the city's park commissioners weren't politicians but prominent and usually civic-minded businessmen...The used to go to the Heidelberg to eat, before or after their meetings, and they got to know and like my father. They'd even ask his opinion; after all, he was running one of the best restaurants in town. And so, one thing led to another, and the commissioners wound up asking my father if he would take over the parks concessions...The commissioners apparently were out to hustle better food and service in the South Park system, and Frank Twitchell more or less fell into place...The first thing he did was to arrange to buy hot dogs made to his specifications from Oscar Mayer, the meat packer. How's that for class: hot dogs made to his specifications. My father built a better hot dog and people started beating a path to the parks, where his hot dog stands began to sprout in strategic places along the South Park Lake Front."
---My Luke and I, Eleanor Gerhig and Joseph Durso [Thomas Y. Crowell:New York] 1976 (p. 56-6)


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2006)

I eat Ballpark all beef dogs with mustard (French's yellow) and sweet pickle relish. Or chili. When I put chili on a dog it's just chili, no mustard or anything else. And a cold beer.

Griff


----------



## allie (Sep 22, 2006)

Gosh, I love them so many ways!

With ketchup, onions, mustard, and pickle relish.
Slathered in chili or coney sauce with onions and mustard
Sonic's Chili-cheese with slaw and mustard on top  
with slaw, mustard, and ketchup
with saurkraut, mustard, ketchup,and onions


The Ultimate is a Coney dog from Coney Island in Fort Wayne!  Those are just awesome!  They have their own special made coney sauce and are served with onions and just a little bit of mustard.  The chili soup with onions and oyster crackers is great too!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 22, 2006)

Sometimes I just plain grill them, put on a bun with a little yellow mustard. Sometimes I slit them, stuff with cheese and wrap with bacon and grill. And who can forget, just sliced up and thrown into a pot of beans! My kids and I call that cowboy food!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 22, 2006)

If I am in a hurry, I split them down the middle and put some sharp cheese in there and nuke them.  If I am not in a hurry, grilled with onions and mayo on a bun.  YUMMY!


----------



## Finney (Sep 22, 2006)

My fav "Dog Joint"  http://www.hollyeats.com/JacksCosmicDogs.htm
Jack W, and Alton Brown agree with me.

Here's my #2 http://www.hapsgrill.com/original.html


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 22, 2006)

After my Southern vacation last month and having tried both the Carolina dog and the Carolina burger. I have to agree with Larry & Cappy. I thought slaw on a hot dog or burger  
Good stuff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 22, 2006)

Sabrett is the brand all the dirty water dog guys use!


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 22, 2006)

I usually eat my hot dogs two ways:
Mustard and sauerkraut.
Mustard and cole slaw.

The mustard is yellow (French's or Plockman's).

Very rarely I'll have one with chili and onions.

No ketchup.  And no mixing of chili and slaw.  [smilie=a_disconcerted.gif]


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh yeah. I forgot to add that when grilling I like mine almost black.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Sep 22, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. I forgot to add that when grilling I like mine almost black.
> 
> Griff


Gotz to have "char".


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 22, 2006)

I load up ball parks with mustard, mayo, chili, dill relish and cheese.

I do them open face style and eat um with a fork


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 22, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> why is k r a u t censored?



The Politically Correct Filter probably considers it a slur against people of German lineage.  "Sauerkraut" seems to be okay, though.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 23, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> why is k r a u t censored?



It might be offensive to our German brothers and sisters.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 23, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> How about the Chicago dog? Heard a lot about them but never tried it. They sound intresting.




Hard to find that one outside of the upper Mid west.  Chicago dogs, drug though the garden as they say, don't sound appealing to me, but I'll try one if given the opportunity.

  Nick we had a hot dog vendor with Sabretts down here for a while
until he died.  I hit him every time I saw him...dang good dogs.
We can get Sabretts in our stores down here now.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 23, 2006)

So Jim, did you eat all 3 of them dogs?  They look tasty.
BTW I have some dogs to cook at Oinktoberfest, I'm sure that D (wittdogs 5 year old) son can handle it, he's bringing his own grill. I tell ya that boy will be a pit master till he figures out the 'fuzzy triangle'


----------



## wittdog (Sep 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> So Jim, did you eat all 3 of them dogs?  They look tasty.
> BTW I have some dogs to cook at Oinktoberfest, I'm sure that D (wittdogs 5 year old) son can handle it, he's bringing his own grill. I tell ya that boy will be a pit master till he figures out the 'fuzzy triangle'


Pigs D is cooking lunch Friday....and the girls at preschool are already giving him the HI DAVID looks


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 23, 2006)

so this thread made me buy dogs at the store...Hebrew Nats were on sale, so I got a couple packs of them.  Slaw and mustard, for the football
games today.  I luvs me some hot dogs.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 23, 2006)

Have one with a nice pat of butter. nuttin else.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 23, 2006)

Mayo and hot sauce :P 
NNNNNNNNice!
The kiddies like plain ol Oscar Meyer so thats what they gets.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 23, 2006)

Here is the link
http://www.hollyeats.com/Flos.htm


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 23, 2006)

ahh..hollyeats hot dog page....check out Hillbilly hot dogs.  Turn your speakers on.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Butter on a hotdog


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ahh..hollyeats hot dog page....check out Hillbilly hot dogs.  Turn your speakers on.



Franchise opportunities coming Captain.  Here's your second chance!

Overhead appears low too judging by the seats and napkins!


----------



## allie (Sep 24, 2006)

We buy Ekrich hot dogs.  I don't ever see anything but commercials for Hebrew National so have never tried them.  When I lived in Georgia, I always ate Oscar Meyer beef hot dogs, but those aren't readily available where I live now in Indiana.  Charred off the grill or roasted on a stick over an open fire is the best!

Here's the link for my favorite!  
http://www.hollyeats.com/ConeyIsland.htm


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Allie..your link aint quite clickable..leave out the URL part on the end sorta like unto this:

http://www.hollyeats.com/ConeyIsland.htm 

That do look mighty tasty. Good chili dawgs is one of my favorite food groups..but I like my buns grilled not steamed. Nathan's makes some real good weenies if you aint never tried em give em a shot.  Think I like em quite a bit mo betta than the Hebrew Nationals..which strikes me as being too salty sometimes. 

bigwheel


----------



## allie (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Uncle BW!  I didn't even realize that URL was in there.  I love their coney dogs!  They are starting to expand a bit and we have one of their shops about 10 miles for us.  Lots nicer than having to drive the 40 miles to Fort Wayne and then go downtown to get to it!


----------



## john pen (Sep 24, 2006)

I love the Sahlen hot dogs (also a buffalo thing I believe)...My fav is grilled with ketchup, Webers hot mustard/relish, onions and pickles. I also like them naked in a roll ! (the dogs, not me)


----------

